# Canon EOS 10d lens question



## 07nelsonm (Feb 17, 2009)

I've been wanting to get into photography for some time now, but didn't have the money to dish out at the time.

A friend sold me a Canon EOS 10d for $100  but it's just the body. So now I'm looking for a lens to fit in it.

I was wondering if someone could point me into the right direction. What I should be looking for. I would like a good lens for a beginner and I have about $200-$300 I'm willing to spend on it.

Any help is appreciated, and hopefully I can get out and start shooting 

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## LarryD (Feb 18, 2009)

Mike,

Check out Adorama, you will find that they have some refurbished lenses for reasonable prices..

The typical kit lens is the 18-55 and is reasonably priced with the better standard Zoom Lenses going up to about 500 bucks..

The 28-135 IS lens is at the high end of your pricerange (perhaps a bit beyone) but will work for almost any application...


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 18, 2009)

Note that the 10D is a bit of an enigma in that it is not compatible with EF-*S* lenses...so the 18-55mm 'kit' lens is out.  

You will need to stick with Canon *EF* lenses or other lens companies like Sigma or Tamron.

I would suggest picking up a 50mm F1.8 lens.  It should be less than $100 and it's got great glass.  Many people believe that it's best to start out with a non zoom lens because it can force you to move your feet and thus think more about your shots...rather than just standing in one spot and zooming the lens.


----------



## 07nelsonm (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Larry and Mike, I'll check out adorama right now. And thank you mike for what to look out for.

So any canon EF lens would work? and if might ask, whats the difference between EF and EFS?

Thanks again!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 20, 2009)

Most digital SLR cameras have a sensor that is smaller than 35mm film.  EF lenses (like many others) were developed for 35mm film (and now DSLRs with 'full frame sensors').  

So with most DSLR cameras, EF lenses are essentially 'too big' and you have the 'crop factor'  (look that up, I've explained it too many times before).

Anyway, EF-*S* lenses were designed to have a smaller image circle...so they only work with DSLR cameras that have the smaller sensors.  In Canon's line up, that includes all the Rebels, and the 10/20/30/40/50D series.  The 10D is, as I said, an enigma in that it has the small sensor but the mount isn't really compatible with EF-S lenses.
Not a big deal...but for this (and many other) reasons....I'd rate the 20D (and newer models) much higher than the 10D.


----------

